# Easy Fertilizing



## pb300 (Jun 5, 2008)

Found an easy way to dose my PPS fertilizers tonight. I have been pouring into the cap of the bottle and kind of guesstimating how much I was adding. Thought about using some syringes but I don't have any laying around the apartment. What I do have laying around is a cheap plastic spray bottle for wal-mart.

Its just one of the cheap ones from the health and beauty section. The great thing about it is the fact it dispenses exactly 1ml with each spray. Three squirts and I'm done. I'll start using them tomorrow morning and give it a go for awhile to see if they become clogged over the long run.


----------



## GaCat (Apr 19, 2008)

Interesting! Always into an easier way to dose a small portion.


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd like to know how you know it sprays 1ml every time. In my experience with spray bottles in general they are not exact unless they specifically state they are calibrated to spray.dispense x amount per pump. I looked hard trying to find a bottle that did that but had no luck so ended up using an ear dropper.


----------



## pb300 (Jun 5, 2008)

I sprayed the bottle into a graduated test tube from my test kit. Did it a bunch of times and it always came out to 1ml.


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

Could you be more specific as to what bottle you are using? Pictures or product name so I can look into it.


----------



## pb300 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are 8oz bottles made by The Bottle Crew, upc 68333321266. You can find them with the travel sized toiletries in the hbc section at wal-mart. They come in a variety of colors but unfortunately there was only green when I went back for a second one. If I remember correctly the price was a whopping $.97 so if they do clog you can easily get a replacement.


----------



## Commodore 64 (Aug 13, 2008)

Are any of the ferts photodegradable?


----------



## pb300 (Jun 5, 2008)

Not that I know of. The only thing that I read might happen is the plantex csm+b will eventually grow fungus. Using the spray bottle allows me to keep most of the stock solution in the fridge and only have a small amount left out.

If the ferts are photo degradable they do sell solid colored bottles.

Just remember that I forgot to dose this morning. I have other things on my mind right now like hurricane ike and my car that decided to break down.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Few drops of liquid fish fungus medication will preserve the solutions in room temperature even on bright location.


----------



## pb300 (Jun 5, 2008)

Edward: Thanks for letting me know about the medication.
I also read that you can use hydrochloric acid but I have no idea where to get that in small quantities. That I know of its usually only sold in gallon size for pools.


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

Can you recommend a specific "liquid fish fungus medication" that you are using?
Is it safe for the live stock (fish and invertebrates)?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Usually I add 2 drops per litre of Tetra Madica Fungi Stop that happens to be sitting here for over 10 years now and it still works. So any clear liquid fungus medication will do just fine, example Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Fungus Cure Liquid. 

The fungus cure amount in the fertilizer is so small and once you add it to the aquarium the affect just disappears.


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

Will try that. Thank you Edward.


----------



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

I use pump bottle at $1 store. the one I went to don't have one so I get one of those quick dry hand anti-bacteria (have wife use it on kid till it empty) and clean it good.


----------

